# Handoff et Continuity pour Early et Late 2011 MacBook Pro



## lem3ssie (11 Août 2014)

*Note de la modération*: Tout est post #14


----------



## MaxJdeD (13 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

D'abord merci pour ce tutoriel très bien expliqué.

Par contre je ne trouve nul part la carte "Broadcom BCM4331PCIEBT4CAX", serait-il possible de mettre un site,

Bien à vous,
Merci d'avance


----------



## lem3ssie (13 Août 2014)

MaxJdeD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> D'abord merci pour ce tutoriel très bien expliqué.
> 
> ...



J'ai fais une erreur lors de la rédaction du tuto, et je ne peux pas l'éditer, je ne sais pas pourquoi.
La carte est en fait une Broadcom BCM94331PCIEBT4CAX. Beaucoup de sites vendent en fait la carte BT 2.1+EDR. 
Le site suivant est le site où j'ai trouvé la carte. Les frais de port sont élevés, mais le service est excellent. Voici le lien : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271373774549&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lem3ssie (2 Septembre 2014)

*Note de la modération*: Tout est post #14


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> PS: Si un Admin veut bien copier ce message et remplacer le premier, et supprimer le second qui n'est qu'une mise à jour. Merci.


C'est fait


----------



## tatooye (15 Septembre 2014)

Cela fonctionne t'il toujours avec la MJ OSX Yosemite DP8 ? 

Ps  j'ai commender une nouvelle carte grace à vous, mais j'attend la version final pour faire la manipulation.


----------



## fastenspy (20 Septembre 2014)

Super bidouille, je vais attendre la GM car j'ai vu sur des forums US que ça bloque pas mal avec les dernières beta de yosémite !


----------



## fastenspy (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous ! Qui aurais déjà testé cette astuce avec yosémte GM ?


----------



## tatooye (2 Octobre 2014)

fastenspy a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous ! Qui aurais déjà testé cette astuce avec yosémte GM ?



Moi aussi j'attends avec attention  , j'ai pus remarquer sur d'autre forum que un tuto était encours (apparemment tout fonctionne), l'hauteur ce donne quelque jours pour finaliser tous cela. 

Il faut donc nous armer de patience


----------



## fastenspy (4 Octobre 2014)

tatooye a dit:


> Moi aussi j'attends avec attention  , j'ai pus remarquer sur d'autre forum que un tuto était encours (apparemment tout fonctionne), l'hauteur ce donne quelque jours pour finaliser tous cela.
> 
> Il faut donc nous armer de patience



Si tu a quelques liens à partager, je suis preneur ! Merci

MAJ > Fonctionnerais avec Yosémite 10.10 GM :http://www.sosiphone.com/blogiphone...2011-et-un-appareil-ios8-cest-possible-71569/


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2014)

Y'a une section Yosemite spécifique. Pourquoi ne pas y aller, car ça mélange les genres, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2014)

Super, merci.

Ceci dit, je croyais que Handoff fonctionnait en Wifi aussi... Je vais revoir ça.


----------



## tatooye (5 Octobre 2014)

fastenspy a dit:


> Si tu a quelques liens à partager, je suis preneur ! Merci
> 
> MAJ > Fonctionnerais avec Yosémite 10.10 GM :http://www.sosiphone.com/blogiphone...2011-et-un-appareil-ios8-cest-possible-71569/



Je les commandé ici : http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MacBook...12-/271373774549?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:FR:3160 

Je n'est pas encore eu le temps de bien vérifier si il sagit de la bonne carte mais elle a l'air de bien respecté le fameux CAX (elle est encore chez un parent a mois qui habite plutôt loins alors j'attend la version grand public de Yosemite le 16 :love: pour faire un long trajet )


----------



## lem3ssie (6 Octobre 2014)

_*Merci à un Admin de copier le contenu de ce post en remplacement de mon premier post (supprimez cette mention). Merci d'avance.*_ 


Après des heures passées sur les forums d'Apple, de Macrumors et d'Applelife.ru, j'ai mis à jour mon MacBook Pro early 2011 pour qu'il profite du Bluetooth 4.0, de Handoff et Continuity.

Je vous propose en français biensûr ce tuto, que j'ai publié en anglais sur les sites précités.

J'ai voulu être le plus exhaustif possible mais j'ai pu passer trop vite sur certains points. J'aviserai en fonction des remarques.

Vous devez au préalable acheter la carte Broadcom BCM94331PCIEBT4*C*AX, apportant le Bluetooth 4.0 LE, indispensable.
Je vous conseille ce LIEN, vous trouverez beaucoup de vendeurs pour vous promettre la carte tant désirée, mais peu l'ont effectivement. Les vendeurs chinois ne maitrisent pas les batchs qui leur sont envoyés. Le vendeur americain suivant, bien que facturant des frais d'expédition élevés, est à la hauteur du service : livraison en 6 jours depuis les USA avec *suivi*. *Ebay*


Vous devez avoir installé la version finale de Yosemite ainsi que la dernière beta d'ios 8 voire iOs 8.1 beta pour profiter de SMS relay.
Je ne saurais être tenu responsable si vous cassez quelque chose pendant la mise à jour ou si vous avez mal lu ces quelques lignes.
N'essayez pas cette modification si vous dépendez de votre Mac, sérieusement !!!,  le changement de carte Bluetooth WiFi pour vite être un cauchemar.
Nettoyez systématiquement votre espace de travail avant d'ouvir votre Mac.
Lisez, puis lisez, et quand vous avez finir de lire, *LISEZ* encore !!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apprenez comment remplacer la carte grâce à iFixit, et effectuez le remplacement, c'est l'étape la plus "dangereuse" du tuto, *prenez votre temps, rien ne presse* : *https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+15...eplacement/5886*


A présent il faut se rendre dans l'onglet &#63743;, À Propos de ce Mac, Rapport Système, choisir l'onglet Bluetooth et vérifier que la version LMP est 0x6, qui correspond au Bluetooth 4.0 LE.



 

 




Téléchargez 0xED ici : *http://www.suavetech.com/0xed/*


Téléchargez KextDrop ici : *http://www.cindori.org/software/kextdrop/*


Ouvrez le *Terminal* et collez ces lignes : 
	
	



```
ioreg -l | grep "board-id" | awk -F\" '{print $4}'
```
Vous obtiendrez l'iD de votre carte mère, il est de type "*Mac-94245A3940C91C80*".
*Copiez *le résultat.


Dans le Finder, appuyez sur Shift+CMD+G et collez : /Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions ou /Systeme/Library/Extensions


Copiez *IO80211Family.kext* sur votre bureau.


Faites un clic droit sur *IO80211Family.kext*, et affichez le *CONTENU DU PAQUET*.


Ouvrez *CONTENTS*: *PLUGINS*:, et faites un clic droit sur *AirPortBrcm4360.kext*, affichez à nouveau le *CONTENU DU PAQUET*.


Ouvrez *CONTENTS*: *MAC OS*:, faites un clic droit sur *AirPortBrcm4360*, choisissez *Ouvrir avec*: Autre: *0XED*.


Une fois ouvert, faites CMD+F, cherchez "*Mac-*" (sans les guillemets).


Copiez le résultat obtenu (de type "Mac-00BE6ED71E35EB86") dans l'onglet *FIND*.


Dans l'onglet *REPLACE*, collez le résultat obtenu à l'étape 10 dans le *Terminal* précédemment.


Appuyez sur *REPLACE*.


Choisissez *SAVE*.


C'est à nouveau dans le *Terminal* que ça se passe, cette commande permet le chargement d'extensions modifiées 
	
	



```
sudo nvram boot-args="kext-dev-mode=1"
```
.


Ouvrez* KextDrop* et glissez l'extension modifiée qui se trouve sur votre bureau.


Cliquez sur *Install*.


Ouvrez le *Terminal* et collez ces commandes, une à la fois, certaines peuvent mettre un certain temps à s'exécuter : 




```
sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
```




```
sudo kextcache -system-caches
```


*Redémarrez*.



Il est possible de vérifier que le driver chargé est le bon, c'est à nouveau dans le *Terminal* que ça se passe : 
	
	



```
kextstat | grep AirPort
```



On peut voir que le driver chargé est "com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4360", notre driver modifié, prenant en charge la carte fraichement installée.


Il faut à présent activer Handoff et Continuity, il faut se rendre dans les Préférences Systèmes, onglet Général et cocher "Autoriser les transferts entre ce Mac et les appareils iCloud".





Maintenant on passe aux choses faciles, assurez-vous que votre Mac et votre iDevice sont connectées avec le même iCloud id ( et pas l'iTunes id )
Assurez-vous que Facetime et Messages sont connectés au même iCloud id, sur Mac et sur ios 8 (celui que vous avez choisi à l'étape 25).
Déconnectez-vous de iCloud, Messages et Facetime depuis Yosemite et ios 8. 
*Redémarrez vos appareils.*
Connectez-vous avec les identifiants choisis aux étapes 25 et 26.


Pour SMS Relay, il faut aller dans l'application *Messages*, renseigner l'onglet *TEXT MESSAGE FORWARDING*, qui demandera un code aléatoire.





Merci à iDigitaltimes pour cette capture.


Voilà, vous devriez pouvoir profiter de AirDrop, Handoff et Continuity. C'est à dire que lorsque vous commencez depuis l'iPhone la rédaction d'un *Mail*, d'un *iMessage* ou consultez une page depuis *Safari*,  un trajet sur *Plans* ou consultez le *Calendrier* et même créez un *Contact*, ou une *Note*, un *Rappel*, un onglet à coté du Finder apparaitra, vous permettant de reprendre exactement là où vous étiez.
De même, lorsque vous exécutez ces mêmes taches depuis Yosemite, votre iPhone fera apparaitre sur son écran de verrouillage l'icône de l'application correspondante, vous n'avez qu'à glisser vers le haut depuis l'icône pour révéler l'application.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Octobre 2014)

Dis moi si ça te convient : je supprime le post#1 et le post#4 (en renvoyant à ton post ci dessus).

OK ?




Edit.
C'est fait.


----------



## lem3ssie (6 Octobre 2014)

Parfait, merci


----------



## Nico1971 (7 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Parfait, merci



Super tuto, comme on dit y'a plus qu'à !! Très sérieusement merci pour le travail


----------



## G4lover (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, et merci pour ton tutoriel c'est vraiment génial ! 

Est-ce que du coup ça fonctionnerait si je faisais cette manipulation et le changement de carte bluetooth sur mon Macbook pro 13" mid 2010 ? Ou c'est que pour les 2011 ?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## lem3ssie (7 Octobre 2014)

G4lover a dit:


> Bonjour, et merci pour ton tutoriel c'est vraiment génial !
> 
> Est-ce que du coup ça fonctionnerait si je faisais cette manipulation et le changement de carte bluetooth sur mon Macbook pro 13" mid 2010 ? Ou c'est que pour les 2011 ?
> 
> ...



Si tu trouves une carte bluetooth 4.0 pour ton mac, en suivant le tuto ça fonctionnera.


----------



## chouchoutnt (8 Octobre 2014)

La carte n'est apparemment plus disponible, quelqu'un a-t-il un lien pour l'acheter ?


----------



## Nico1971 (8 Octobre 2014)

chouchoutnt a dit:


> La carte n'est apparemment plus disponible, quelqu'un a-t-il un lien pour l'acheter ?



Je l'ai commandé Hier soir, livraison par DHL je pense début de semaine prochaine, je vous tiendrai au courant, d'abord pour savoir si cette carte est fonctionelle et si le déroulement du tuto s'est bien passé. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-...h-Card-BCM94331PCIEBT4AX-2011/1366181349.html


----------



## samse78 (9 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir ma carte, la monter, et de suivre le tuto.

Toutefois je suis confronté à un problème, lorsque je lance la commande pour vérifier quel est le driver chargé ( après le redémarrage étape 28 ), je vois que le driver chargé est : 

com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331

Du coup pas de prise en compte pour la suite du tuto.

Pour infos, j'ai un macbook pro 17" de début 2012. la carte était physiquement identique a celle du tuto. Et la carte que j'ai reçu porte bien l'identification BCM94331PCIEBT4CAX.

Concernant l'iD carte mere il est de type Mac-942459F5819B171B, et lorsque j'ai recherché dans 0xED "Mac-" j'ai bien trouvé la même référence que vous. j'ai donc remplacé à cet endroit par mon Id

Si vous avez une idée :s


----------



## Nico1971 (9 Octobre 2014)

samse78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir ma carte, la monter, et de suivre le tuto.
> 
> ...



Jette un coup d'oeil au deux dernier post de la page 3, tu trouveras la réponse 
http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/10/com...s-mac-2012-au-minimum-84669/page/2/0#comments

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

Par contre ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi avoir changer ta carte, normalement celle d'origine est bluetooth 4.0 et donc compatible Handoff.


----------



## samse78 (9 Octobre 2014)

Alors pour la petite histoire ^^:

J'ai surfez et retrouvé un des premier tuto rédigé par notre expert ^^ et en anglais 

Donc il faut supprimer le fichier IO80211, redémarrer, coller le nouveau fichier préalablement récupéré à cette adresse :

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kohac0nr3uvgxxu/IO80211Family.kext.zip

Ensuite, dans terminal, taper une a une les commandes suivantes :
sudo chown -R root:wheel /System/Library/Extensions/IO80211Family.kext
sudo chmod -R 644 /System/Library/Extensions/IO80211Family.kext
sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
sudo kextcache -system-caches

redémarrer de nouveau et la ca marche ^^

Donc encore merci pour le tutu et les complements d'infos. Et encore une fois très beau travail


----------



## ninotna67 (9 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Déjà merci pour le temps consacré ici, çà fait plaisir de voir autant d'entraide 

Bon dans mon cas comme expliqué dans les commentaires de l'article consacré à l'activation de handoff sur les anciens macs j'ai visiblement un soucis à appliquer pleinement votre tutoriel :

je me permet de vous citer : 

_Lem3ssie
Supprime ton Mac Mini de la liste noire et ajoute le dans la liste blanche._

Vous voulez dire que le fichier IOBluetoothFamily (liste noire) a mal été modifié ?
J'ai pourtant remplacé : MacBookAir4,1''MacBookAir4,2''Macmini5,1''Macmini5,2''Macmini5,3'
par MacBookAir1,1''MacBookAir1,1''Macmini1,1''Macmini1,1''Macmini1,1'

Je précise que mon mini porte la référence Macmini5,2

J'ai modifié l'autre fichier IO80211Family aussi (liste blanche) comme précisé
Pourriez vous éventuellement me générer les 2 fichiers avec mon id Mac-4BC72D62AD45599E que je puisse comparer car je tourne en rond là ?

Merci par avance.
Bonne soirée à vous.

ci dessous mes 2 fichiers modifiés si vous voulez y jeter un oeil
http://we.tl/XsedcVycQJ


----------



## lem3ssie (10 Octobre 2014)

J'ai modifier la liste noire, remplace le fichier que tu as modifié toi même par celui-ci : http://we.tl/STdLjFeMZC

Effectue à nouveau les 2 dernières commandes depuis le Terminal.


----------



## ninotna67 (10 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> J'ai modifier la liste noire, remplace le fichier que tu as modifié toi même par celui-ci : http://we.tl/STdLjFeMZC
> 
> Effectue à nouveau les 2 dernières commandes depuis le Terminal.




merci !

je viens de tester mais malheusement aucune amélioration

Edit:
j'ai comparé ton fichier et le mien avec hexedit, ils sont exactement identiques.


----------



## MathPOP (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'a la GM2 ce super tuto marchait très bien... 
Depuis la MAJ en GM3 j'ai l'impression que ça ne marche plus 

Est ce que c'est le cas pour vous ?

---

Si non est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'envoyer (Sur Dropbox, mail ou autre) ces deux fichiers originaux de la GM3 car je ne retrouve plus les miens 

IO80211Family.kext
IOBluetoothFamily.kext

Merci a vous


----------



## lem3ssie (10 Octobre 2014)

ninotna67 a dit:


> merci !
> 
> je viens de tester mais malheusement aucune amélioration
> 
> ...



Non, il manquait quelques bits au tien il me semble.


----------



## MathPOP (10 Octobre 2014)

J'ai finalement réinstallé Yosemite GM3 et suivi le Tuto à la lettre, sur mon Mac mini mi-2011
ça ne marche pas.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


-


----------



## lem3ssie (10 Octobre 2014)

MathPOP a dit:


> J'ai finalement réinstallé Yosemite GM3 et suivi le Tuto à la lettre, sur mon Mac mini mi-2011
> ça ne marche pas.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?
> ...




Trop peu d'informations pour qu'on puisse t'aider. 
Je pense quand même que le tuto n'a pas été suivi à la lettre, il y a un petit truc, un détail qui a pu passer à la trappe.


----------



## ninotna67 (11 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Non, il manquait quelques bits au tien il me semble.



J'avais un peu de temps du coup j'ai recommencé depuis le début. 

1. Suppression de IOBluetoothFamily.kext et IO80211Family.kext de mon dossier Extension
2. Mise en place des versions originales
3. Réparation des autorisations
4. Je saisie les 2 commandes : sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel et
sudo kextcache -system-caches
5. Reboot du mac

---> Je perd logiquement handoff; airdrop etc...
---> Normal

1. je copie AirPortBrcm4360 et IOBluetoothFamily sur mon bureau
2. je supprime ces 2 fichiers pour ne conserver que les versions sur mon bureau
3. je modifie ces fichiers via 0xed comme dans votre tuto
4. je replace ces fichiers dans leurs dossiers respectifs
5. Réparation des autorisations
6. Je saisie les 2 commandes : sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel et
sudo kextcache -system-caches
7. Reboot du mac

Et là tout marche sans trifouille du fichier AirPortBrcm4331.kext

ce qui a changé c'est que n'ai pas touché au fichiers .kext mais uniquement aux fichiers AirPortBrcm4360 et IOBluetoothFamily
je n'ai pas touché non plus au logiciel kext drop
j'ai tout fait à la mano

ce qui n'a pas changé : les fichiers AirPortBrcm4360 et IOBluetoothFamily 

le problème qui est corrigé vient donc quelque part de la procédure ... étrange  ...

Quoi qu'il en soit Merci lem3ssie pour ton tuto, ton aide ! 
Si tu as d'autre astuce dans ce gout là, genre décupler le wifi qui est un peu lent chez moi je suis preneur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------




MathPOP a dit:


> J'ai finalement réinstallé Yosemite GM3 et suivi le Tuto à la lettre, sur mon Mac mini mi-2011
> ça ne marche pas.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?
> ...



Essaye voir comme dit juste au dessus de modifier les fichiers manuellement


----------



## lem3ssie (12 Octobre 2014)

J'ai toujours été contre mettre les mains dans 4331, Yosemite l'invoque par moment, je suis contre sa suppression.

J'utilise Path Finder, son Terminal et son éditeur hexadécimal, j'ai un process qui prend moins de 2 minutes pour tout faire, redémarrage compris. 
Cette méthode fonctionne à 100%, OSX a une très grande consistance, peu importe les logiciels installés, le tuto fonctionne toujours. 
Sur les forums anglais ou russes, le problème venait toujours de l'utilisateur, qui, pressé, zappait un point voire deux, négligeait un redémarrage, oubliait de se déconnecter d'iCloud...

Le pilote ne devrait plus évoluer, Apple n'a pas montré beaucoup de zèle depuis la DP3 pour nous bloquer, juste quelques assurances que la machine exécutant Handoff était bien équipée d'une carte BT4.0 LE.

On est tranquille maintenant.


----------



## ninotna67 (12 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> J'ai toujours été contre mettre les mains dans 4331, Yosemite l'invoque par moment, je suis contre sa suppression.
> 
> J'utilise Path Finder, son Terminal et son éditeur hexadécimal, j'ai un process qui prend moins de 2 minutes pour tout faire, redémarrage compris.
> Cette méthode fonctionne à 100%, OSX a une très grande consistance, peu importe les logiciels installés, le tuto fonctionne toujours.
> ...



j'ai formaté hier mon mac (clean install) car j'ai un bug depuis la 1ere install de yosemite.
résultat je n'ai pas réussi à faire marché handoff malgré avoir suivi le tuto (je dois pas être doué) j'ai ensuite essayé ma méthode manuelle, pas mieux.

j'ai recommencé encore et encore (j'avais conservé les fichiers fonctionnels avant formatage) et çà ne m'a pas aidé
je veux bien vous croire quand vous me dites que le problème vient des utilisateurs et pas du tuto, mais çà ne m'aide pas à comprendre ce que je fais mal.

j'ai du re-modifier le 4331 car sinon çà ne marchait pas.
c'est quand même curieux de devoir modifier ce fichier pour y arriver ...
surtout qu'une fois que çà marche je peux à nouveau remettre le 4331 d'origine et çà marche encore ...

je ne cherche pas à vous convaincre mais de mon côté mes tests me démontrent par 2 fois qu'il manque quelque chose...


----------



## lem3ssie (12 Octobre 2014)

Si ça fonctionne c'est le principal.


----------



## ninotna67 (12 Octobre 2014)

ninotna67 a dit:


> j'ai formaté hier mon mac (clean install) car j'ai un bug depuis la 1ere install de yosemite.
> résultat je n'ai pas réussi à faire marché handoff malgré avoir suivi le tuto (je dois pas être doué) j'ai ensuite essayé ma méthode manuelle, pas mieux.
> 
> j'ai recommencé encore et encore (j'avais conservé les fichiers fonctionnels avant formatage) et çà ne m'a pas aidé
> ...



Peut être une piste sur le forum de macrumors :

je cite :
_
Originally Posted by Jacooch
Would love some help, if you would be so kind. I have run thru the tutorial 4 times, the first time, admittedly, I didn't follow the directions on the last mac-. I am getting the same results (no handoff feature available in General settings in sys pref's). 

I tried the above on my MBP early 2011, only different result is that when I remove the AirPortBrcm4331.kext I lose wireless functionality.

Would this failure mean that I have the wrong card installed (it is a 4cax as far as I can tell)? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks for reading...
I have the same comp, and for the longest time I couldn't get it to work. What i ended up doing was putting AirPortBrcm4331.kext in the trash, restarting. Then i put AirPortBrcm4331.kext back, and i had handoff capabilities and wireless functionality. _

çà me rappelle quelque chose

j'essayerais çà la prochaine fois, juste supprimer, redémarrer et remettre.


----------



## lem3ssie (12 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux filmer toute la procédure avec Quicktime et poster la vidéo, je pourrai comprendre peut être.


----------



## chouchoutnt (12 Octobre 2014)

Ce tuto marche t-il pour les MacBook Pro mi 2010 ? en principe oui ?


----------



## lem3ssie (12 Octobre 2014)

chouchoutnt a dit:


> Ce tuto marche t-il pour les MacBook Pro mi 2010 ? en principe oui ?




Si tu trouves une carte compatible avec ton Mac qui est BT 4.0 LE, tu peux y aller sans problème.


----------



## ninotna67 (17 Octobre 2014)

J'ai profité de la version finale de Yosemite pour réinstaller le bouzin 

Et j'ai suivi ce tuto à la lettre et çà a marché nickel chez moi : (lem3ssie tu devrais reconnaitre ton tuto à 99%)

Pas certain que le .16 soit nécessaire 

y a sans doute moyen de ne supprimer que le kext du wifi histoire de conserver le bluetooth au redémarrage
ce sera pour mon prochain formatage ...

TUTORIAL

1. Télécharger et installer 0xED :
http://www.suavetech.com/0xed/

2. Télécharger et installer KextDrop :
http://www.cindori.org/software/kextdrop/

3. Ouvrir le Terminal et taper :
Code:
sudo nvram boot-args="kext-dev-mode=1"

4. Ouvrir le Finder, et aller dans : /System/Library/Extensions/

5. Copier ces fichiers sur le bureau et supprimer les originaux *(très important)*. Faire une copie de ces fichiers comme sauvegarde
Code:
IO80211Family.kext
IOBluetoothFamily.kext

6. Ouvrir le Terminal, et taper :
Code:
ioreg -l | grep "board-id" | awk -F\" '{print $4}'

7. Vous allez obtenir un clef unique pour votre mac : Mac-742912EFDBEE19B3. (à conserver pour la suite)

8. Ouvrir le Finder, accéder au bureau et enfin rendez vous ici : IO80211Family.kext/Contents/Plugins/AirPortBrcm4360.kext/Contents/MacOS

9. Faites un clic droit sur le fichier AirPortBrcm4360, puis ouvrez le avec 0XED

10. Appuyer sur CMD+F, et rechercher "Mac-".

11. Remplacer la 1ère et la dernière valeur trouvée : Mac-C3EC7CD22292981F par celle de votre mac (étape 12), sauvegarder le fichier ainsi modifié

12. Ouvrir le Finder, accéder au bureau et enfin ici :/IOBluetoothFamily.kext/Contents/MacOS

13. Faites un clic droit sur le fichier IOBluetoothFamily, puis ouvrez le avec 0XED

14. Appuyer sur CMD+F, et rechercher "MacBookAir"

15. Remplacer et sauvegarder le fichier
Code:
'MacBookAir4,1''MacBookAir4,2''Macmini5,1''Macmini5,2''Macmini5,3'
Par :
Code:
'MacBookAir1,1''MacBookAir1,1''Macmini1,1''Macmini1,1''Macmini1,1'

*16. Lancer les commandes :
Code:
sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
Code:
sudo kextcache -system-caches

17. Redémarrer le mac pour s&#8217;assurer que les drivers ne soient plus chargés en mémoire ( attention vous allez perdre wifi et bluetooth)*

18. Ouvrir KextDrop, et glisser les fichiers IO80211Family.kext et IOBluetoothFamily.kext que vous avez modifié

19. Cliquer sur INSTALL et lancer une réparation des autorisations via l&#8217;Utilitaire de disque

20. Relancer les commandes :
Code:
sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
Code:
sudo kextcache -system-caches

21. Redémarrer le mac

22. Aller dans &#63743;> Préférences système> GENERAL, et activer l&#8217;option HANDOFF

23. Aller dans &#63743;> Préférences système> ICLOUD, et cliquer sur «se déconnecter»

24. Sur votre périphérique IOS aller dans Réglages> ICLOUD et cliquer sur «se déconnecter»

25. Redémarrer le mac et le périphérique IOS

26. Aller dans &#63743;> Préférences système> ICLOUD, et reconnectez-vous

27. Sur votre périphérique IOS aller dans Réglages> ICLOUD, et reconnectez-vous


----------



## pasylo (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBookPro 13p "*Fin*"2011 (comme écrit dans "A propos de ce Mac") et non "Early"2011 dois-je tout de même changer la carte Bt svp ?

Merci pour votre réponse

A+


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui pour que tu sois sûre vas dans à propos de ce Mac, rapport système, Bluetooth version LMP, tu dois avoir 0x6 et non 0x4


----------



## pasylo (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Oui pour que tu sois sûre vas dans à propos de ce Mac, rapport système, Bluetooth version LMP, tu dois avoir 0x6 et non 0x4



Merci pour ta réponse Nico1971  j'ai en effet 0x4 donc je suis bon à passer à la commande...

J'ai parcouru le forum et sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai vu que 2 liens ou commander le matos, un ebay et l'autre sur Aliexpress. Aliexpress est-il sûr ? ou connaissez vous d'autres liens pour commander ?

Encore merci

A+


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Nico1971  j'ai en effet 0x4 donc je suis bon à passer à la commande...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pour aliexpress c'est moi qui est commandé, d'après mon suivi DHL je reçois la carte lundi, je te tiens au courant si tu veux (compatibilité qualité etc...)


----------



## pasylo (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Pour aliexpress c'est moi qui est commandé, d'après mon suivi DHL je reçois la carte lundi, je te tiens au courant si tu veux (compatibilité qualité etc...)



Génial !! Je veux bien Merci Nico1971  

C'est quoi ton mac ?


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> Génial !! Je veux bien Merci Nico1971
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ton mac ?




Avec plaisir, un MacBook Pro de 2011


----------



## Mossadsky (17 Octobre 2014)

Tout d'abord, bonsoir à tous et toutes!

J'essaie depuis ce matin de suivre le tuto afin d'activer continuity sur ma config' qui est la suivante: 

MacBook Air mi2011, Bluetooth lmp 0x6. 

Sauf erreur de ma part, je suis plutôt pas mal niveau purement "matériel". J'ai suivi le dernier tuto du forum scrupuleusement, mais je n'ai ni handoff, ni continuity' ni AirDrop...

Je vous avoue que je deviens fou... Quelqu'un rencontre il ce même probleme? 

Merci!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

Problème regle merci!


----------



## RomainPa (17 Octobre 2014)

Mossadsky a dit:


> Problème regle merci!



Comment as-tu fait ?


----------



## sangoke (18 Octobre 2014)

avant de me lancer, j'aimerai savoir si ça a marché pour vous et quel tuto faut-il suivre au final car chacun rajoute son astuce et c'est plus très clair...


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Octobre 2014)

sangoke a dit:


> avant de me lancer, j'aimerai savoir si ça a marché pour vous et quel tuto faut-il suivre au final car chacun rajoute son astuce et c'est plus très clair...




Pour ceux que ça intéressent, je reçois ma carte lundi par DHL, celle prévue pour un MacBook Pro de 2011, commandée sur Aliexpress, je vous tiendrai au courant pour l'installation, le tuto et si ça marche. J'ai hâte...


----------



## tatooye (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème, arriver aux étape 25 et 26 j'ai "Can't open CFBundle for /System/Library/Extensions/prl_usb_connect.kext." qui s'affiche a chaque fois ainsi que "Can't open CFBundle for /System/Library/Extensions/prl_usb_connect.kext." :rateau:

J'ai effectué un réparation des permissions via l'utilitaire de disque et sa na rien donné.

J'ai un macbook pro début 2011
ID : Mac-94245A3940C91C80

Ma carte airport acheter et installer est bien une CAX :

Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge*:	Oui
  Handoff pris en charge*:	Non
  Instant*Hotspot pris en charge*:	Non
  Version LMP*:	0x6

Je ne comprend pas ou j'ai pus me tromper, j'ai supprimé le fichier IO80211Family.kext
redémarré et tout recommencer, meme problème... 

la carte qui est utiliser est a chaque fois :com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ou bien meme faire un petit auto video


Merci d'avance


----------



## samesuffit (18 Octobre 2014)

J'ai un mini serveur mid 2011

donc d'origine;

Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge*:    Oui
  Handoff pris en charge*:    Non
  Instant*Hotspot pris en charge*:    Non
  Version LMP*:    0x6

donc si wifi ok, puis-je suivre la suite du tuto pour espéré prendre en charge handoff?
si oui à partir de quel étape, merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac 27 pouces fin 2009 (un Core i), et j'ai constaté sur iFixit que la carte Airport est connectée sur un port Mini PCI Express. J'ai aussi l'impression que le cable du support de la carte semble avoir la même prise que la carte pour les MacBook Pro 2011 mais je ne suis pas sûr. (image ici : https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/mXlPlYcZIahGkRC4)
Du coup, j'ai fais une petite recherche sur Internet, et j'ai trouvé plein de carte en Mini PCI Express qui ont du wifi n avec du bluetooth 4.0. J'aimerais savoir si un modèle en particulier pouvait fonctionner et surtout faire fonctionner Handoff.

iPotable.


----------



## skyfoxxp (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'apporte une petite précision car j'ai lu des infos contradictoires ces derniers jours...
Sur le MBP 2011, il n'y a pas besoin de remplacer la carte BT/WIFI pour avoir la gestion des appels téléphoniques depuis le Mac/FaceTime.

Je le pensais, et j'ai donc acheté la carte "pour rien" (je ne l'ai pas encore reçue d'ailleurs).

Pour que les appels fonctionnent, il faut simplement se déconnecter d'iCloud sur le Mac et sur l'iPhone, de redémarrer les deux appareils et de se reconnecter ensuite sur iCloud.

Voila donc si votre objectif est de gérer les appels et les SMS depuis le Mac (cela n'utilise que le wifi), nul besoin de changer la carte !


----------



## Nico1971 (19 Octobre 2014)

samesuffit a dit:


> J'ai un mini serveur mid 2011
> 
> donc d'origine;
> 
> ...



Pour toi c'est ici 
http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=20015070


----------



## imat0112 (19 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéressent, je reçois ma carte lundi par DHL, celle prévue pour un MacBook Pro de 2011, commandée sur Aliexpress, je vous tiendrai au courant pour l'installation, le tuto et si ça marche. J'ai hâte...



ayant un macbook pro late 2011, je suis trés intéréssé par ton feedback !!


----------



## samesuffit (19 Octobre 2014)

Mille et plus d'un merci!&#128515;
Je m'y attelle la semaine prochaine...


----------



## tatooye (19 Octobre 2014)

Je n'est toujours pas trouver de solution 
j'ai réinstaller 2 fois Yosemite, j'ai même pris le fichier de mon iMac .... 

J'ai toujours un problème a l'étape 26 et 27 :rateau:


----------



## tatooye (19 Octobre 2014)

tatooye a dit:


> Je n'est toujours pas trouver de solution
> j'ai réinstaller 2 fois Yosemite, j'ai même pris le fichier de mon iMac ....
> 
> J'ai toujours un problème a l'étape 26 et 27 :rateau:




MAJ: résolu, Tout fonctionne à merveille j'ai just suivi les indications de ninotna67 en page 2

En fait meme si je suis sur macbook pro début 2011 il faut quand meme modifier le fichier © en changent la liste Macbook Air 1,1 mac mini 1,1 etc  

et aussi le IO80211Family.kext en remplacent par son ID la premiere valeurs "Mac-" mais aussi la dernière !!! 

Apparement il est aussi important de copier  les fichiers IOBluetoothFamily.kext et IOBluetoothFamily.kext sur le bureau et de les supprimer du fichier extension puis redémarrer l'ordi. 

Bref pour s'eux qui on le meme problème que moi, suivez le tutu en deuxième page


----------



## lem3ssie (19 Octobre 2014)

tatooye a dit:


> MAJ: résolu, Tout fonctionne à merveille j'ai just suivi les indications de ninotna67 en page 2
> 
> En fait meme si je suis sur macbook pro début 2011 il faut quand meme modifier le fichier © en changent la liste Macbook Air 1,1 mac mini 1,1 etc
> 
> ...



Non sur Macbook Pro early et late 2011 il n'y a pas besoin de modifier IOBluetoothFamily, ce fichier est la liste noire et ce Mac n'est pas black listé.
Ensuite changer la dernière valeur "Mac-" est purement psychologique, je ne le fais pas chez moi et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
Pour finir je conseille la suppression de ces fichiers que il s'agit d'un remplacement par un .kext déjà modifiée. Ce n'est pas nécessaire quand on les édite soi même.

J'héberge quelques extensions modifiées, il n'y a plus qu'à les renommer : https://db.tt/4K4Hg4sn


----------



## Fennec72 (19 Octobre 2014)

Une telle manipulation est-elle imaginable sur un Mac mini Mid 2011?


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Une telle manipulation est-elle imaginable sur un Mac mini Mid 2011?



Oui, biensûr.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par *Fennec72*
> 
> 
> ...



Depuis j'ai lu cet article renvoyant à un tuto sur Macrumors:
http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/10/com...-2012-au-minimum-84669?destination=node/84669

et le lien direct vers le tuto:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=20015070

Mais, à la lecture du tuto, je crains qu'il faille refaire l'opération à chaque mise à jour d'OS X Yosemite.


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Depuis j'ai lu cet article renvoyant à un tuto sur Macrumors:
> http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/10/com...-2012-au-minimum-84669?destination=node/84669
> 
> et le lien direct vers le tuto:
> ...



Non, seulement quand il y a une mise à jour du driver, ce qui n'a pas été fait depuis plus d'un mois.

Et quand bien même faut il le refaire, je le refais en 1mn, redémarrage compris.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

Est-ce imaginable de l'automatiser avec Automator?


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Est-ce imaginable de l'automatiser avec Automator?



Applescript plutôt non ?

Sudo risque de ne pas passer.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

Je cherchais juste à savoir si on pouvait automatiser la chose, à la manière de TRIM Enabler.
J'avoue aussi que la pratique des AppleScripts m'est relativement peu familière, donc un petit tuto ne serait pas de trop et serait, sans doute, utile à d'autres.


----------



## tatooye (20 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie,  je te remercie  pour ton auto, tout fonctionne chez moi, mais tu ne serais pas partant pour faire un tuto video, sur youtube il n'y en a aucun... enfin juste un mec qui remplace sa carte à vitesse rapide sur un bon son de techno.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

Je cherchais juste à savoir si on pouvait automatiser la chose, à la manière de TRIM Enabler.
J'avoue aussi que la pratique des AppleScripts m'est relativement peu familière, donc un petit tuto ne serait pas de trop et serait, sans doute, utile à d'autres.


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Je cherchais juste à savoir si on pouvait automatiser la chose, à la manière de TRIM Enabler.
> J'avoue aussi que la pratique des AppleScripts m'est relativement peu familière, donc un petit tuto ne serait pas de trop et serait, sans doute, utile à d'autres.



J'ai automatisé toute la partie Terminal avec Automator et Applescript, mais je ne vois pas comment automatiser tout le tuto, c'est bien au delà de mes compétences.


----------



## Nico1971 (20 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Je l'ai commandé Hier soir, livraison par DHL je pense début de semaine prochaine, je vous tiendrai au courant, d'abord pour savoir si cette carte est fonctionelle et si le déroulement du tuto s'est bien passé.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-...h-Card-BCM94331PCIEBT4AX-2011/1366181349.html





pasylo a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Nico1971  j'ai en effet 0x4 donc je suis bon à passer à la commande...
> 
> J'ai parcouru le forum et sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai vu que 2 liens ou commander le matos, un ebay et l'autre sur Aliexpress. Aliexpress est-il sûr ? ou connaissez vous d'autres liens pour commander ?
> 
> ...





Nico1971 a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéressent, je reçois ma carte lundi par DHL, celle prévue pour un MacBook Pro de 2011, commandée sur Aliexpress, je vous tiendrai au courant pour l'installation, le tuto et si ça marche. J'ai hâte...



Ca y est, j'ai bien reçu ma carte commandé sur Aliexpress, c'est bien la bonne référence, la livraison sans soucis et l'installation idem. Bref ça fonctionne parfaitement. Je remercie Lem3ssie pour son tuto. Ma config MacBook Pro début 2011, Yosemite et IOS 8.1 Beta sur iphone. PS pour info notez bien de côté votre référence Mac- (id de la carte mère) du début du tuto, en cas de pépin ça peu servir, encore une fois grâce à Lem3ssie qui a aussi préparé quelques extensions déjà modifiées.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------




lem3ssie a dit:


> Non sur Macbook Pro early et late 2011 il n'y a pas besoin de modifier IOBluetoothFamily, ce fichier est la liste noire et ce Mac n'est pas black listé.
> Ensuite changer la dernière valeur "Mac-" est purement psychologique, je ne le fais pas chez moi et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
> Pour finir je conseille la suppression de ces fichiers que il s'agit d'un remplacement par un .kext déjà modifiée. Ce n'est pas nécessaire quand on les édite soi même.
> 
> J'héberge quelques extensions modifiées, il n'y a plus qu'à les renommer : https://db.tt/4K4Hg4sn



Voila à quoi je faisais référence précédemment 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Je cherchais juste à savoir si on pouvait automatiser la chose, à la manière de TRIM Enabler.
> J'avoue aussi que la pratique des AppleScripts m'est relativement peu familière, donc un petit tuto ne serait pas de trop et serait, sans doute, utile à d'autres.




J'ai trouvé de l'aide pour écrire un programme, faisant appel au Terminal. Il est en Beta et je peux te dire qu'en quelques heures on a fait un boulot monstrueux. L'outil est énorme.

Ne vous cassez pas la tête, vous n'aurez rien à faire, à part entrer votre mot de passe administrateur.

Be patient Dudes.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

@lem3ssie
Génial!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------

@lem3essie
Ça marche uniquement pour ceux qui ont changé de carte bluetooth ou c'est aussi valable pour ceux qui ont un Mac équipés de bluetooth 4 basse consommation, mais pas sur la liste officiellement compatible?

Mac mini Mid 2011, par exemple.


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> @lem3ssie
> Génial!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------
> ...



Il faudra un Mac équipé du BT 4.0 blacklisté ou non, le script fait tout. Je l'utilise en ce moment même.


J'ai besoin de volontaires parlant parfaitement l'anglais, sachant faire des rapports de bug.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

Disponible quand ton petit programme génial?


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Disponible quand ton petit programme génial?



Il faut la jouer modeste, je n'ai écrit que quelques lignes, il est en beta, on a convenu que la release ne se ferait qu'après plusieurs rapports. Il nous faut des testeurs.


----------



## samesuffit (20 Octobre 2014)

suis prêt à tester...

Mini Mid 2011
i7
2GHz
16Go...


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

samesuffit a dit:


> suis prêt à tester...
> 
> Mini Mid 2011
> i7
> ...



Envoie moi une adresse mail.

Crée un fichier text, renomme comme tu veux avec l'extension .sh et copie ce contenu à l'intérieur
	
	



```
#!/bin/bash
KEXT_PATH="/System/Library/Extensions/IO80211Family.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AirPortBrcm4360.kext/Contents/MacOS/AirPortBrcm4360"
KEXT_NAME="AirPortBrcm4360"

timestamp=`date +%Y%m%d-%H%M%S`
echo "Backing up original kext"
sudo cp "$KEXT_PATH" "${KEXT_NAME}_$timestamp"

version=$(ioreg -l | grep board-id | awk -F\" '{print $4}')
echo The version is $version

if [[ ${#version} -ne 20 ]]; then
	echo "With your version this script doesn't work"
	exit 1
fi

echo "Patching the kext..."
sudo perl -pi -e "s|\x4D\x61\x63\x2D\x30\x30\x42\x45\x36\x45\x44\x37\x31\x45\x33\x35\x45\x42\x38\x36|$version|" "$KEXT_PATH"
sudo perl -pi -e "s|\x4D\x61\x63\x2D\x32\x45\x36\x46\x41\x42\x39\x36\x35\x36\x36\x46\x45\x35\x38\x43|$version|" "$KEXT_PATH"

echo "Marking kext cache as dirty..."
sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions

echo "Setting permission and rebuilding kext cache..."
sudo chown -R root:wheel /System/Library/Extensions/IO80211Family.kext
sudo chmod -R 755 /System/Library/Extensions/IO80211Family.kext
sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
sudo kextcache -system-caches

echo "Done"
```

Ce n'est pas de moi mais j'ai regardé le code, il est propre.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

Moi aussi je suis prêt à tester:
Mac Mini mid 2011 i5 2.3ghz 16go de ram


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis prêt à tester:
> Mac Mini mid 2011 i5 2.3ghz 16go de ram



Si tu as la carte, teste le script, ça ira pour le moment, il est moins interactif que l'application mais il fait le travail.


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

Pour tester le script on fait comment ?
Il suffit d'ouvrir le fichier .sh en choisissant le Terminal pour l'ouvrir ou bien il y a quelque chose à faire dans le Terminal pour le lancer ce script ?


----------



## pasylo (20 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai bien reçu ma carte commandé sur Aliexpress, c'est bien la bonne référence, la livraison sans soucis et l'installation idem. Bref ça fonctionne parfaitement. Je remercie Lem3ssie pour son tuto. Ma config MacBook Pro début 2011, Yosemite et IOS 8.1 Beta sur iphone. PS pour info notez bien de côté votre référence Mac- (id de la carte mère) du début du tuto, en cas de pépin ça peu servir, encore une fois grâce à Lem3ssie qui a aussi préparé quelques extensions déjà modifiées.
> 
> Merci Nico1971 pour ce retour d'info  tu as attendu combien de temps entre la commande et la réception de la carte stp ?
> Bon et bien je vais passer la commande, 19,89 dollars (environ 15) ça va encore, alors que j'en ai vu à 30...
> ...


----------



## lem3ssie (20 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Pour tester le script on fait comment ?
> Il suffit d'ouvrir le fichier .sh en choisissant le Terminal pour l'ouvrir ou bien il y a quelque chose à faire dans le Terminal pour le lancer ce script ?



Crée le fichier texte, renomme le en test.sh par exemple, copie le code dedans, sauvegarde. Double clique sur le fichier, et donne moi le résultat, une capture d'écran serait pas mal.


----------



## Nico1971 (20 Octobre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> Nico1971 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ca y est, j'ai bien reçu ma carte commandé sur Aliexpress, c'est bien la bonne référence, la livraison sans soucis et l'installation idem. Bref ça fonctionne parfaitement. Je remercie Lem3ssie pour son tuto. Ma config MacBook Pro début 2011, Yosemite et IOS 8.1 Beta sur iphone. PS pour info notez bien de côté votre référence Mac- (id de la carte mère) du début du tuto, en cas de pépin ça peu servir, encore une fois grâce à Lem3ssie qui a aussi préparé quelques extensions déjà modifiées.
> ...


----------



## Fennec72 (20 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie
Ok 
Vu l'heure, je testerais ça demain.
Merci, en tous cas.


----------



## Kyzako (21 Octobre 2014)

Alors déjà merci à vous pour partager vos connaissances et idées pour nous aider à l'activation de cette fonctionnalité.
Mais malgré tout, j'ai réussi à rencontrer un "problème", du coup je le poste ici dans l'espoir d'avoir une solution, si ce n'est pas possible, tant pis 

Donc, pour faire simple, j'ai suivi les différents tuto, j'ai réussi à me retrouver sans Wifi une première fois, puis sans BT une seconde fois, et ensuite tout fonctionnel ^^'
Par contre impossible d'activer Handoff (pas d'option dans mes réglages), et qui plus est, en tapant la commande "kextstat | grep AirPort" de lem3ssie, je me retrouve avec 2 messages pour driver.Airport, le premier avec 4360 et le deuxième avec 4331.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été assez clair, si c'est le cas j'espère avoir une aide, si ce n'est pas le cas j'essayerais d'éclaircir mon explication.

Merci à vous


----------



## lem3ssie (21 Octobre 2014)

Kyzako a dit:


> Alors déjà merci à vous pour partager vos connaissances et idées pour nous aider à l'activation de cette fonctionnalité.
> Mais malgré tout, j'ai réussi à rencontrer un "problème", du coup je le poste ici dans l'espoir d'avoir une solution, si ce n'est pas possible, tant pis
> 
> Donc, pour faire simple, j'ai suivi les différents tuto, j'ai réussi à me retrouver sans Wifi une première fois, puis sans BT une seconde fois, et ensuite tout fonctionnel ^^'
> ...



Macbook Air ou Mac Mini ? avoir les 2 pilotes activés est normal, le 4331 se désactive rapidement, il n'empêche rien au bon fonctionnement.


----------



## Fennec72 (21 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Crée le fichier texte, renomme le en test.sh par exemple, copie le code dedans, sauvegarde. Double clique sur le fichier, et donne moi le résultat, une capture d'écran serait pas mal.



le double-clic lance Xcode!

j'ai tenté aussi de choisir le Terminal pour l'ouvrir mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça donne grand chose.


----------



## lem3ssie (21 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> le double-clic lance Xcode!
> 
> j'ai tenté aussi de choisir le Terminal pour l'ouvrir mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça donne grand chose.



C'est logique, sorry, il faut le rendre exécutable : dans la console tu tapes "sudo chmod +x" sans les guillemets et tu glisses ton fichier.


----------



## Fennec72 (21 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> C'est logique, sorry, il faut le rendre exécutable : dans la console tu tapes "sudo chmod +x" sans les guillemets et tu glisses ton fichier.



Il y a un truc que j'ai pas du comprendre:
voilà ce qu&#8217;affiche le Terminal:

Last login: Tue Oct 21 10:17:46 on ttys000
Mac-mini:~ MonNomUtilisateur$ sudo chmod +x/Volumes/HDD_Mac_mini/Utilisateurs/MonNomUtilisateur/Documents/Handoff\ Mac\ mini/test.sh 
usage:    chmod [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-a | +a | =a  _[# [ n]]] mode|entry file ...
    chmod [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-E | -C | -N | -i | -I] file ...
Mac-mini:~ MonNomUtilisateur$


Par ailleurs, je me demande, s&#8217;il n&#8217;y a pas quelques problèmes dus au contexte technique de mes tests :
je conduis ces tests, non pas directement sur mon Mac mini mid 2011, mais en ayant démarré sur des clones de mes disques internes, installés dans un boitier externe thunderbolt.

Je vais donc redémarrer mon Mac mini sur ces disques internes et y faire la mise à jour vers Yosemite que je n&#8217;avais faite que sur les clones.

Ensuite, seulement, je referais des tests._


----------



## lem3ssie (21 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Il y a un truc que j'ai pas du comprendre:
> voilà ce quaffiche le Terminal:
> 
> Last login: Tue Oct 21 10:17:46 on ttys000
> ...


_

Il y a un espace après +x._


----------



## Fennec72 (21 Octobre 2014)

Tu veux dire qu'il y a un espace, mais qu'il ne devrait pas en avoir un?
Car je suis sûr de ne pas en avoir tapé un.


----------



## lem3ssie (21 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il y a un espace, mais qu'il ne devrait pas en avoir un?
> Car je suis sûr de ne pas en avoir tapé un.



Voilà : sudo chmod +x /Volumes/HDD_Mac_mini/Utilisateurs/MonNomUtilisateur/Documents/Handoff\ Mac\ mini/test.sh 

Tu avais oublié l'espace entre chmod +x et la destination.


----------



## pasylo (21 Octobre 2014)

Tout d'abord un très grand merci à tous pour partager vos exploits et prendre le temps de nous répondre.
J'ai une p'tite question avant de commander la puce sur AliExpresse (Merci Nico1971)

Bon j'ai vérifié les références de ma carte Bt qui me dit qu'elle ne supporte pas le HandOff malgré la version Fin 2011 de mon MBP 13"...
Avant de commander la carte je voulais effectuer le tuto partagé ici, comme ma carte est normalement incompatible, comment mon mac réagira ?
A savoir qu'aujourd'hui sous Yosemite et IOS8.1, impossible de faire fonctionner HandOff, Continuity masi également impossible de connecter imessage et Facetime avec mon compte icloud...

A+


----------



## Nico1971 (21 Octobre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> Tout d'abord un très grand merci à tous pour partager vos exploits et prendre le temps de nous répondre.
> J'ai une p'tite question avant de commander la puce sur AliExpresse (Merci Nico1971)
> 
> Bon j'ai vérifié les références de ma carte Bt qui me dit qu'elle ne supporte pas le HandOff malgré la version Fin 2011 de mon MBP 13"...
> ...



Petit Rappel
En résumé, les Mac compatibles avec l'intégralité des fonctions de Continuité (Handoff, Instant Hotspot, nouvel AirDrop, SMS et appels) sans bidouille sont les suivants :

tous les MacBook Air depuis les modèles mi-2012
tous les MacBook Pro depuis les modèles mi-2012
le Mac mini fin 2012
tous les iMac depuis les modèles fin 2012
le Mac Pro fin 2013
Les services de Continuité ne faisant pas appel au Bluetooth (SMS et appels) sont disponibles sur tous les Mac a priori.

Rappelons qu'il faut que le Mac et le terminal iOS soient liés au même compte iCloud pour profiter de Continuité. Les chemins pour (dés)activer les fonctions individuellement sont les suivants :

Handoff : Préférences Système > Général > Autoriser les transferts entre ce Mac et vos appareils iCloud
appels téléphoniques : application FaceTime > Préférences > Appels cellulaires sur iPhone
SMS : iOS 8.0.2 n'est pas compatible, il faut iOS 8.1. Les réglages se trouveront dans les préférences de l'application Messages.

Puisqu'ils utilisent uniquement le Wi-Fi, les SMS et les appels téléphoniques sont compatibles avec a priori toutes les machines sous Yosemite. Nous avons pu vérifier qu'un vaillant MacBook Pro 2007 (le plus vieux Mac à pouvoir faire tourner OS X 10.10) relaie sans problème un appel reçu sur l'iPhone

Ensuite une fois la carte changée si nécessaire voir ceci






Et après il faut installer le pilote modifié comme suivant la procédure fournit par Lem3ssie Post 14 http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/handoff-continuity-early-late-2011-macbook-pro-1249471.html, et on constate ceci.


----------



## Kyzako (21 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Macbook Air ou Mac Mini ? avoir les 2 pilotes activés est normal, le 4331 se désactive rapidement, il n'empêche rien au bon fonctionnement.



Alors moi je suis sur MacBook Air, et je précise que j'avais déjà le BT 4.0 LE.


----------



## pasylo (21 Octobre 2014)

Merci Nico1971 pour toutes ces infos, c'est sympa 

Je vais faire un clean install ce soir pour voir si mon pb de Facetime et imessage ce résous déjà...et ensuite je vais commander la carte Bt.

A+


----------



## Nico1971 (21 Octobre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> Merci Nico1971 pour toutes ces infos, c'est sympa
> 
> Je vais faire un clean install ce soir pour voir si mon pb de Facetime et imessage ce résous déjà...et ensuite je vais commander la carte Bt.
> 
> A+



Regarde ceci avant ton clean install, c'est peut être la cause de tes problèmes concernant iMessage et FaceTime 
http://www.igen.fr/ios/2014/10/ios-81-le-transfert-des-sms-necessite-un-email-lie-imessage-88187


----------



## simnico971 (21 Octobre 2014)

Carte + Livraison DHL 4 moins chère ici : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32217092936.html

Je vais commander ça et à dans une semaine si j'ai des problèmes avec le tuto (espérons que non !)


----------



## lem3ssie (21 Octobre 2014)

simnico971 a dit:


> Carte + Livraison DHL 4&#8364; moins chère ici : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32217092936.html
> 
> Je vais commander ça et à dans une semaine si j'ai des problèmes avec le tuto (espérons que non !)


Dans une semaine il n'y aura plus de tuto.


----------



## Kyzako (22 Octobre 2014)

Kyzako a dit:


> Alors moi je suis sur MacBook Air, et je précise que j'avais déjà le BT 4.0 LE.



Personne pour mon soucis du coup svp ? :-/


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

Kyzako a dit:


> Personne pour mon soucis du coup svp ? :-/



#78

Relis les 3 dernières pages, il y a tout ce qu'il faut. il y même un script, pour automatiser les changements.


----------



## pasylo (22 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Regarde ceci avant ton clean install, c'est peut être la cause de tes problèmes concernant iMessage et FaceTime
> http://www.igen.fr/ios/2014/10/ios-81-le-transfert-des-sms-necessite-un-email-lie-imessage-88187



Merci pour le lie, j'ai tout de même effectué un clean install de mon MBP, tout c'est bien déroulé, j'ai un mac tout neuf et ho miracle, j'ai réussi à paramétrer facetime et imessage sur le mac et iphone...je pense que le clean install à fait du bien à tout ça ;-)
Maintenant étape 2, tout réinstaller et commande de la carte ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h43 ----------




lem3ssie a dit:


> Dans une semaine il n'y aura plus de tuto.



Tu veux dire que les manips seront automatisées ?


----------



## CoeurBis (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'espère que je pose ma question au bon endroit.

Je dispose d'un MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2012) avec Yosemit et un iPhone 5s avec iOS8.1.

J'ai réussi (difficilement) à faire fonctionner les sms sur mon ordinateur mais impossible d'activer Handoff :

Préférences générales :






Pourtant :





Avez-vous une idée du comment du pourquoi ?

Merci 





*Note de la modération*: je fusionne les discussions.


----------



## Kyzako (22 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> #78
> 
> Relis les 3 dernières pages, il y a tout ce qu'il faut. il y même un script, pour automatiser les changements.



Justement, je me suis demandé si je pouvais m'en servir malgré que j'ai déjà essayé manuellement les configurations, ça ne va rien endommager ?


----------



## Fennec72 (22 Octobre 2014)

@lem3ssie

*Je n'y arrive vraiment pas!*

Je dois manquer une étape.

*Un petit tuto, étape par étape, ne serait pas de trop.*

Ou alors, j'attends que tu finalises ton programme.

Merci d'avance,

Cordialement


----------



## thomkst (22 Octobre 2014)

As-tu les bons réglages sur ton iPhone et sur ton Mac (FaceTime) ? À savoir l'option appels cellulaires cochées ?


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> @lem3ssie
> 
> *Je n'y arrive vraiment pas!*
> 
> ...



Mais il y a déjà un tuto, étape par étape, ou le script, qui automatise le processus. 
On peut faire un partage d'écran pour que je le fasse de chez moi si tu veux.


----------



## Fennec72 (22 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Mais il y a déjà un tuto, étape par étape, ou le script, qui automatise le processus.
> On peut faire un partage d'écran pour que je le fasse de chez moi si tu veux.



*OK

Comment procède-t-on?

Avec Teamviewer?*

Bien entendu j'aurais préférer savoir le faire moi-même, notamment pour pouvoir le faire chez des amis moins technicien que moi.


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> *OK
> 
> Comment procède-t-on?
> 
> ...



Non, Messages. Je suis dispo.


----------



## Fennec72 (22 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Non, Messages. Je suis dispo.



moi aussi je suis dispo


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> moi aussi je suis dispo



Envoie ton adresse icloud, en étant sûr que cette adresse est bien celle configurée dans Messages ou iMessages. Ensuite je vais t'envoyer une requete pour partager ton écran, je vais pouvoir modifier les fichiers en direct.

Pour gagner du temps, télécharge Path Finder chez cocoatech, j'utilise son éditeur hexadecimal.
Il y a une gratuité de 30 jours, largement ce qu'il faut pour les quelques minutes qu'on va passer.


----------



## Fennec72 (22 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Envoie ton adresse icloud, en étant sûr que cette adresse est bien celle configurée dans Messages ou iMessages. Ensuite je vais t'envoyer une requete pour partager ton écran, je vais pouvoir modifier les fichiers en direct.
> 
> Pour gagner du temps, télécharge Path Finder chez cocoatech, j'utilise son éditeur hexadecimal.
> Il y a une gratuité de 30 jours, largement ce qu'il faut pour les quelques minutes qu'on va passer.



  le message privé avec l'adresse icloud est parti


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> le message privé avec l'adresse icloud est parti



Un petit retour ? Tu maitrises ?


----------



## Nico1971 (22 Octobre 2014)

CoeurBis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'espère que je pose ma question au bon endroit.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Jette un coup d'oeil ici 
Je te rassure ta config est bonne
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6337?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Fennec72 (22 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Un petit retour ? Tu maitrises ?



Je n'ai pas encore tout testé, mais, je peux déjà te dire que çà marche pour les SMS, rédigéq sur Mac comme sur iPhone

Merci encore


----------



## Florian36 (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai également un MacBook Pro Mid-2012 avec un iPhone 5 sous iOS 8.1 et Handoff ne marche qu'à moitié, seulement du Mac vers l'iPhone..
Je pense que le fonctionnement nécessite encore quelques mises au point de la part d'Apple dans les futures mises à jour


----------



## Clement07 (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous. 1er message sur ce forum. 

Merci beaucoup Lem3ssie,

Je suis sur MacBook Pro 13' early 2011. J'ai bien installé la carte CAX en suivant le lien ifixit (avec quelques petites différences pour le 13 pouces).

Tout est bien noté comme pris en charge dans le rapport système:
  Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge*:Oui
  Handoff pris en charge*:Oui
  Instant*Hotspot pris en charge*:Oui

ça marche globalement bien. J'ai quelque pertes de connection mais la quasi totalité des fonctionnalités sont dispos Handoff, Instant Hotspot et Continuité.

Le seul problème que j'ai c'est continuité avec les messages (ça marche globalement bien avec les mails à contrario). Les messages commencés sur l'un ou l'autre de mes idevices ne se chargent sur l'autre et vice-versa.

Je ne sais pas comment faire. je me suis déconnecté plusieurs fois sur les 2 appareils (iphone et Mac) et cela n'a rien changé.

As-tu une solution éventuelle ?

Et merci encore (c'est le top airdrop entre iOS et OS X quand même)


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

gattcat a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. 1er message sur ce forum.
> 
> Merci beaucoup Lem3ssie,
> 
> ...



Question bête, as tu installé ios 8.1 et activé SMS relay dans les paramètres de iMessages ?


----------



## Clement07 (22 Octobre 2014)

oui je suis sous iOS 8.1 et le transfert de SMS est bien activé.
Et d'ailleurs les SMS et les appels se transfèrent bien sur le mac.
Et je viens de faire le test je n'arrive pas à avoir l'icône safari en Hand off.
Mais les icônes handoff pour mails, plans, contacts et messages apparaissent par contre (pour messages je n'ai pas le texte qui se transfère contrairement à mail)


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

L'outil est prêt à être distribuer. J'attends le feu vert.


----------



## Fennec72 (22 Octobre 2014)

Sms et appels ok
Mais pas de handoff avec les Apps.
Donc, pas de handoff, notamment pour Plan, les apps iWork etc.


----------



## lem3ssie (22 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Sms et appels ok
> Mais pas de handoff avec les Apps.
> Donc, pas de handoff, notamment pour Plan, les apps iWork etc.



Déconnecte toi de iCloud, Messages, iMessage, Facetime, sur iOS et Yosemite, vérifie que le même Apple id est utilisé pour se reconnecter. Ouvre le trousseau et tape Handoff, attends quelques minutes et vérifie que tu as un bien une clé de cryptage et de décryptage pour Handoff.


----------



## Fennec72 (22 Octobre 2014)

Je vois ça demain


----------



## Fennec72 (23 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Déconnecte toi de iCloud, Messages, iMessage, Facetime, sur iOS et Yosemite, vérifie que le même Apple id est utilisé pour se reconnecter. Ouvre le trousseau et tape Handoff, attends quelques minutes et vérifie que tu as un bien une clé de cryptage et de décryptage pour Handoff.



Bonjour lem3ssie,

Je me suis bien déconnecté d'iCloud, Messages, iMessage, Facetime, sur iOS et Yosemite:

Je ne trouve pas de clé de cryptage et de décryptage pour Handoff dans le trousseau d'accès de Yosemite.

Devais-je me reconnecter à iCloud, Messages, iMessage, Facetime, sur iOS et Yosemite, avant de faire cette recherche dans le trousseau?

Que dois-je faire?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lem3ssie (23 Octobre 2014)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Bonjour lem3ssie,
> 
> Je me suis bien déconnecté d'iCloud, Messages, iMessage, Facetime, sur iOS et Yosemite:
> 
> ...



Oui, reconnecte, toi mais après avoir redémarrer ton iphone, une nouvelle clé sera générée.
Tant qu'il n'y a pas ces clés, Handoff ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## Fennec72 (23 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> Oui, reconnecte, toi mais après avoir redémarrer ton iphone, une nouvelle clé sera générée.
> Tant qu'il n'y a pas ces clés, Handoff ne fonctionnera pas.



Après redémarrage de l'iPhone et reconnexion à 'iCloud, Messages, iMessage, Facetime, sur iOS et Yosemite, il y 2 clés qui apparaissent si on fait une recherche "handoff" dans le trousseau.

handoff-own-encryption-key

handoff-decryption-key-3EF*****-A***-***4-B***-**********C0

j'ai, bien enetendu mis des astérisques pour replaccer certains descaractères

Par contre Handoof ne donne rien que ce soit avec Safari, Plan ou iWork.


----------



## lem3ssie (23 Octobre 2014)

L'outil est dispo : http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=20187649&postcount=363

Ensuite : https://github.com/dokterdok/Continuity-Activation-Tool/archive/master.zip


----------



## MaxJdeD (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est simple, est-ce bien la carte recherché? http://www.amazon.com/BCM94331PCIEBT4CAX-MacBook-A1278-A1286-AirPort/dp/B00NV1IXV8/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Merci d'avance

BàV


----------



## pasylo (23 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> L'outil est dispo : http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=20187649&postcount=363
> 
> Ensuite : https://github.com/dokterdok/Continuity-Activation-Tool/archive/master.zip



Merci lem3ssie  j'ai hâte de recevoir ma carte pour essayer tout ça  en tout cas super taf'


----------



## MonsieurBeBop (24 Octobre 2014)

bonjour, 

je dispose d'un mac compatible Handoff, et d'un iPHONE 5, les 2 sont connectés au même compte iCloud, au même WiFi, et en bluetooth (mais pas jumeler), je n'arrive pas à jumeler le mac à l'iphone. 

Bref je peux envoyer des sms, passer des appels depuis le mac, 

mais la fonction continuité c'est à dire safari d'iphone vers mac et vice versa ne fonctionne pas... 

je ne comprends pas. 

Handsoff est activé dans les pref système > général...


----------



## MonsieurBeBop (24 Octobre 2014)

J'ai installé l'utilitaire, mais rien ne fonctionne, alors que tout est compatible...


----------



## Fennec72 (24 Octobre 2014)

Chez moi Messages, FaceTime, Plan et Safari fonctionnent avec Handoff, mais pas les autres apps iLife et iWork.


----------



## drs (24 Octobre 2014)

Pareil pour moi&#8230;


*Note de la modération*: je fusionne dans le fil existant.


----------



## NicoInChina (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je partage mon expérience:
Je possède un Macbook Air mid 2011 avec Yosemite fraichement installé, et un iphone 5s sous 8.1.
Les appels FaceTime depuis le mac marchent nickels, par contre, pas de relay SMS, alors que cela devrait marcher avec n'importe quel Mac sous Yosemite. Premier problème.

Apres avoir suivi scrupuleusement le tuto, j'active avec succès Handoff. 
Malgré cela, toujours pas de Handoff. Deuxième problème. Par contre je peux maintenant envoyer via Airdrop des fichiers de Mac vers iphone, mais pas de iPhone vers Mac. L'iphone ne détecte pas le Mac sous Airdrop.

Je decide d'installer l'utilitaire, pour voir si cela ne résoudra pas mon problème. Pareil, je reste au même stade. Je déconnecte les comptes iCloud, iMessages, Face time, etc sur OSX et iOS comme préconisé, je redémarre, et toujours rien malgré de multiples essais.

Et en trifouillant, je me suis aperçu que si je vais dans Bluetooth>Ouvrir les préférences bluetooth, et que je laisse la fenêtre des préférences ouverte, TOUT MARCHE...(Mon iPhone est jumelé avec le Mac)
Je peux envoyer des fichiers de l'iPhone vers Mac via Airdrop, et Safari, Messages, Calendar, Plans marchent avec Handoff.
Dès que je ferme la fenêtre des préférences Bluetooth, Handoff ne marche plus !

D'ou vient le problème, pas la moindre idée, est ce dû à une mauvaise manip lors de l'activation d'Handoff?


----------



## lem3ssie (24 Octobre 2014)

NicoInChina a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je partage mon expérience:
> Je possède un Macbook Air mid 2011 avec Yosemite fraichement installé, et un iphone 5s sous 8.1.
> ...



As tu les clés de cryptage et décryptage dans ton trousseau ? en tapant Handoff dans l'onglet recherche ?


----------



## Fennec72 (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir lem3ssie,

Chez moi Messages, FaceTime, Plan et Safari fonctionnent avec Handoff, mais pas les autres apps iLife et iWork.

Page notamment.

As-tu une idée?

Question secondaire:

Dans handoff intervient le Bluetooth, mais, quelle la fonction du wifi dans le processus qui permet de démarrer un document Page sur iPhone et le poursuivre sur Mac?

Merci d'avance


----------



## alouette22 (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,
En observant les différents guides et la carte airport broadcomm à commander, j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne sera pas compatible avec ma machine.
Et pour cause, je suis sur un macbook5,1 aluminium fin 2008, modèle A1278 (2,4 Ghz)

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que le combat est perdu d'avance avec ce modèle, ou existe t-il une carte airport avec Bluetooth LE susceptible de loger à l'emplacement prévu ?
En espérant qu'un expert pourra me renseigner.

Merci en tout cas à Lem3ssie pour ces renseignements, tutos, logiciel et aide en tout genre sur ce topic.


----------



## NicoInChina (25 Octobre 2014)

lem3ssie a dit:


> As tu les clés de cryptage et décryptage dans ton trousseau ? en tapant Handoff dans l'onglet recherche ?



Oui, j'ai bien les deux clés de cryptage et décryptage. Ce matin, seulement
Plans, Messages, et Calendrier marchent, mais toujours en devant ouvrir la fenêtre des préférences Bluetooth.

Mail, Safari, Plans, Messages, Rappels, et Contacts ne marchent pas.

Je n'utilise pas Pages, Numbers, Keynote, donc je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## hachmimac (25 Octobre 2014)

BONJOUR A TOUS ,

s'il vous plait quelqu'un pourrai me dire quelle carte bluetooth je dois acheter pour avoir handoff et continuity , car j'ai un macbook pro début 2011 .
Et aussi si c'est possible de me dire où est ce que je peux l'acheter .

MERCI LES AMIS


----------



## lefisduvent (25 Octobre 2014)

hachmimac a dit:


> BONJOUR A TOUS ,
> 
> s'il vous plait quelqu'un pourrai me dire quelle carte bluetooth je dois acheter pour avoir handoff et continuity , car j'ai un macbook pro début 2011 .
> Et aussi si c'est possible de me dire où est ce que je peux l'acheter .
> ...



Bonjour ,j'ai le même MBP Early 2011 que toi et je viens de la commander sur AliExpress ,tu  dois trouver le lien page 4 ,c'est là ou je l'ai pris .
Cdt.

Sur IFixit je viens de  trouver ,voici le lien : https://ifixit-guide-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/guide_5131_fr.pdf


----------



## Almamida (25 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour les retours de ce topic. 
J'ai pu commander en milieu de semaine la carte à 20$ sur A**Express, je pourrai la monter et tester dans deux ou trois semaines.


----------



## alouette22 (26 Octobre 2014)

Avis aux bidouilleurs (dont moi-même) sur des macbook datés d'avant mi-2010:
la carte airport extreme ressemble à ceci:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/WIFI...146-A-For-Macbook-Pro-Unibody/1847728214.html
Donc pour la changer avec la fameuse carte BCM94331PCIEBT4CAX, cela semble impossible, son emplacement est différent si on suit les guides d'ifixit, et les risques de ne pas pouvoir l'emboiter sont sérieux.
Donc pas de handoff, instant hotspot, airdrop et autres pour nos générations, du moins jusqu'à ce qu'un bidouilleur parviennent à faire fonctionner un dongle bluetooth 4.0 sur ces fonctions. Ou qu'Apple... non rien, ne pas y penser...
En attendant, calmer ses pulsions de nerds et se dire que somme toute, ces fonction ne sont pas fondamentales me semblent être les meilleures solutions.


----------



## pasylo (28 Octobre 2014)

Hello, 
Voilà, je viens de recevoir ma carte ce matin (28/10), commandée sur AlieExpresse le 22/10, rapide !!!

Je vais effectuer le montage en soirée et tester tout ça ;-)


----------



## lefisduvent (28 Octobre 2014)

Super ,si tu peux  nous tenir au courant et du résultat ,Merci !!! J'attends la mienne aussi . Cdt.


----------



## pasylo (28 Octobre 2014)

lefisduvent a dit:


> Super ,si tu peux  nous tenir au courant et du résultat ,Merci !!! J'attends la mienne aussi . Cdt.



 OK sans pb


----------



## pasylo (29 Octobre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> OK sans pb



Bon voilà, j'ai changé la carte en suivant le tuto d'ifixit et ensuite lancé Continuity activation Tool en suivant scrupuleusement les étapes indiquées.

J'ai eu un erreur à l'étape 5 dans continuity, me disant qu'il y avait des pb de permission pour le fichier. J'ai donc lancé l'utilitaire de disque et lancé "Réparer les permissions du disque", rebooté le Mac et relancé Continuity et la Nickel ;-) .Il faut bien attendre environ 5 bonnes minutes pour rebooter le Mac en appuyant sur une touche, donc patience.

Après vérification de ma carte bluetooth sur "oui" pour Handoff et ma version LMP de ma carte en 0x6, j'ai désactivé icloud sur le mac, l'iphone et relancé le tout.
l'iphone rallumé, j'attend que le mac lui termine et je réactive l'icloud en saisissant mon mdp et activer le trousseau. je fait de même sur l'iphone et je reboot une nouvelle fois tout ça. 

J'ai également vérifié si j'avais bien une clé decryption et d'encryption dans l'application "Trousseaux d'accès" du Mac et fait de même sur l'iphone afin de saisir le code envoyé par SMS. et là, hop après quelques tests, je remarque que j'ai bien l'icone de Note (par exemple) qui s'affiche soit à gauche de mon dock, soit en bas à gauche de mon iphone à chaque mise à jour de ma note ;-) donc continuity fonctionne YES !!!

Cependant, j'ai du mal à accrocher le bluetooth entre mon mac et mon iphone 5 :mouais: je ne comprend pas. Du coup je ne reçois pas les appels téléphonique sur mon Mac...
Donc si quelqu'un à une petite idée svp !!!

En tout cas un grand merci à toute la team (lem3ssie) pour cette fabuleuse appli qui nous permet de garder nos petits précieux pas si vieux que ça, encore dans le coup ;-)


----------



## lefisduvent (29 Octobre 2014)

Content pour  toi et Merci pour tes explications bien détaillées . Cdt.


----------



## skyfoxxp (29 Octobre 2014)

Pour moi, le bluetooth n'a rien à voir  avec la gestion des appels téléphoniques et des SMS sur le Mac. Cela est fait en WIFI.
Pour preuve, j'ai un MBP 2011 et je n'ai pas remplacé la carte BT d'origine, et j'arrive parfaitement bien à envoyer/recevoir des appels vocaux et SMS depuis Yosemite et iOS 8.1.


----------



## lefisduvent (29 Octobre 2014)

skyfoxxp a dit:


> Pour moi, le bluetooth n'a rien à voir  avec la gestion des appels téléphoniques et des SMS sur le Mac. Cela est fait en WIFI.
> Pour preuve, j'ai un MBP 2011 et je n'ai pas remplacé la carte BT d'origine, et j'arrive parfaitement bien à envoyer/recevoir des appels vocaux et SMS depuis Yosemite et iOS 8.1.



Moi aussi  çà marche  comme toi j'ai un  MBP Early 2011 et cette fonction est interessante je me demande ce que  Continuity va apporter en plus.


----------



## simnico971 (4 Novembre 2014)

Ça a marché du tonnerre pour moi, Handoff, AirDrop, tout fonctionne ! 
J'ai encore un peu de mal avec Instant Hotspot mais sinon c'est parfait.
Merci ! 

(_MacBook Pro early 2011 (8.2), OS X 10.10 (14A389)_)


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Novembre 2014)

Parfait avec la mise à jour bêta OS X 10.10.1 très utile après cette MAJ qui oblige à refaire le Tuto en temps normal &#128516;


----------



## leon1983 (9 Novembre 2014)

j'ai fait une bêtise.... j'ai rien lu et j'ai lancé continuité activation tool sur mon MacBook Pro 8.2. Du coup je n'ai pas vu qu'un changement de carte airport était nécessaire et donc me voilà avec une carte airport qui indique "wifi: aucun matériel installé"  

auriez vous une manip pour remettre les choses en ordre?

Merci par avance....


----------



## Nico1971 (9 Novembre 2014)

leon1983 a dit:


> j'ai fait une bêtise.... j'ai rien lu et j'ai lancé continuité activation tool sur mon MacBook Pro 8.2. Du coup je n'ai pas vu qu'un changement de carte airport était nécessaire et donc me voilà avec une carte airport qui indique "wifi: aucun matériel installé"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lorsque tu as lancé continuité activation tool, ce dernier a créé une sauvegarde de tes fichiers, il y a le driver de ta carte ainsi que les fichiers originaux dedans.


----------



## tatooye (11 Novembre 2014)

Je crois que activé Handoff me donne des problèmes de déconnexion de wifi intempestif &#128543;

Dommage cars installer avec l'application et en manuel, tout fonctionne bien &#128543;
j'ai juste wifi qui se déconnecte au bout de 5 minutes et meme en bêta 10.10.1


----------



## ggkameleon (13 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour j'ai acquis la carte airport/bluetooth C4AX pour macbook pro 2013/14 qui suivant le site github activation tool le mac mini 2009 peux avoir le bluetooth 4.0 avec cette carte wifi.

Je n'ai pas encore essayé de la monté sur mon mac mini 2009 core 2 duo 2,53Mhz je n'ai pas peur de l'ouvrir puisque j'ai déjà changé le DD et retiré le lecteur graveur pour un 2ème DD.

Mais je vois que sur cette carte airport les cables d'antennes sont pas exactement comme celle d'origine ? Sur celle d'origine il y à 3 antennes de connectées et sur celle du macbook pro il y en à 4 ? Sur lesquels je connecte les antennes ? les 3 les unes à côté des autres ? 

Si quelqu'un peu m'indiquer la marche à suivre ? 
Merci


----------



## lefisduvent (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,est ce que cette carte convient pour  mon Macbook Pro Early 2011 http://www.ebay.fr/itm/121487313849?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Merci.


----------



## Nico1971 (14 Novembre 2014)

lefisduvent a dit:


> Bonjour,est ce que cette carte convient pour  mon Macbook Pro Early 2011 http://www.ebay.fr/itm/121487313849?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Merci.




Oui suivant la description de la carte faite sur eBay sans problème &#128515;


----------



## IGerard (18 Novembre 2014)

pasylo a dit:


> Bon voilà, j'ai changé la carte en suivant le tuto d'ifixit et ensuite lancé Continuity activation Tool en suivant scrupuleusement les étapes indiquées.
> 
> J'ai eu un erreur à l'étape 5 dans continuity, me disant qu'il y avait des pb de permission pour le fichier. J'ai donc lancé l'utilitaire de disque et lancé "Réparer les permissions du disque", rebooté le Mac et relancé Continuity et la Nickel ;-) .Il faut bien attendre environ 5 bonnes minutes pour rebooter le Mac en appuyant sur une touche, donc patience.
> 
> ...



Motif faite avec une carte achetée là : http://www.os-store.com

Malheureusement, peut être ai je fais une mauvaise manip, mais la partie bluetooth n'est pas reconnue, alors que le wifi marche nickel...

Je suis rentré en contact avec eux et je vais faire un échange, à priori, à moins qu'il y ait d'autre informations... 

J'ai cru comprendre que même sans mod, la carte est vu par l'OS ?


----------



## skyfoxxp (22 Novembre 2014)

IGerard a dit:


> Motif faite avec une carte achetée là : http://www.os-store.com
> 
> Malheureusement, peut être ai je fais une mauvaise manip, mais la partie bluetooth n'est pas reconnue, alors que le wifi marche nickel...
> 
> ...



Oui, sans aucune modification le WIFI et le bluetooth doivent tous les deux fonctionner normalement, de la même manière qu'avant.

Tu as peut-être mal reconnecté une antenne, ou le module est défectueux.
Essaye au cas où de remettre en place ton ancien module BT pour voir si le souci se situe bien à ce niveau...

Pour ma part j'ai reçu le module de remplacement acheté sur aliexpress il y a un mois, il a fonctionné directement (pour 16 euros, frais de port inclus - et attente de livraison incluse également !)


----------



## simnico971 (9 Décembre 2014)

*Petit retour d'expérience :*

Plus rien ne fonctionnait depuis une dizaine de jours (Handoff, Airdrop, Continuity)...

En fouillant un peu je me suis rendu compte que les préférences système m'indiquaient :

```
Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge :	Oui
Handoff pris en charge :	Non
Instant Hotspot pris en charge :	Non
```

La mise à jour vers OSX 10.10.1 avait réinitialisé le driver, comme précisé sur la page GitHub de l'utilitaire.

J'ai refait la manip' et ça fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## Liena (20 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je post ce lien, au cas où=>https://github.com/dokterdok/Continuity-Activation-Tool


----------



## Bmiste49 (6 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai installé le patch qui permet d'activer Handoff sur les appareils avant 2012.
J'ai un MBA de milieu 2011. 

Malgré l'installation du patch, je n'ai pas la possibilité de jumeler mon MBA à mon iPhone 6. 

Pourtant dans "A propos de ce mac", Handoff est bien pris en charge, et instant Hotspot aussi.

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## speedlink (9 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous, je compte changer la carte de mon late 2011 principalement pour avoir une meilleure réception, actuellement lorsque j'écoute de la musique avec des écouteurs sans fils au delà de 3-5m j'ai des coupures de son et j'ai cru comprendre que la version 4.0 améliorerait grandement la réception (je n'ai d'ailleurs aucun problème de réception avec mon iphone 6 et mon ipad mini 2).

Du coup je me dis que je pourrais aussi activer les fonctions handoff et continuity et je me demandais si le tuto était toujours valable pour El Capitan.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Geekfou (9 Janvier 2016)

speedlink a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je compte changer la carte de mon late 2011 principalement pour avoir une meilleure réception, actuellement lorsque j'écoute de la musique avec des écouteurs sans fils au delà de 3-5m j'ai des coupures de son et j'ai cru comprendre que la version 4.0 améliorerait grandement la réception (je n'ai d'ailleurs aucun problème de réception avec mon iphone 6 et mon ipad mini 2).
> 
> Du coup je me dis que je pourrais aussi activer les fonctions handoff et continuity et je me demandais si le tuto était toujours valable pour El Capitan.
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.


Bonjour,
après avoir changé la carte WIFI par le modèle 4.0, désactive le S.I.P d’El Capitan, après avoir téléchargé C.A.T ici lance l’application, après redémarre vérifie dans Préférence système/Général que Handoff est activé, ensuite réactive le S.I.P


----------



## speedlink (9 Janvier 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> après avoir changé la carte WIFI par le modèle 4.0, désactive le S.I.P d’El Capitan, après avoir téléchargé C.A.T ici lance l’application, après redémarre vérifie dans Préférence système/Général que Handoff est activé, ensuite réactive le S.I.P



Merci, je vais tester ça dès que j'aurais reçu la nouvelle carte. (je pense prendre celle-ci: http://urlz.fr/2URQ ).


----------



## Geekfou (9 Janvier 2016)

speedlink a dit:


> je pense prendre celle-ci: http://urlz.fr/2URQ .


C’est la bonne référence


----------



## speedlink (9 Janvier 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> C’est la bonne référence



Merci, du coup c'est commandé!


----------



## speedlink (29 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu et installé ma nouvelle carte sans problème. Elle fonctionne mais pas mieux que l'ancienne au niveau de la réception, lorsque que je veux me connecter en Bluetooth à mon enceinte ou mes écouteurs, si je reste proche de mon mac c'est ok mais si je m'éloigne j'ai beaucoup de coupures de son. Si j'oriente mon mac j'arrive à avoir une meilleure réception. Que faire? Ça pourrait être l'antenne qui est défectueuse ? Je ne sais pas si c'est la même mais je précise que la réception par wifi ne pose pas de problèmes...


----------



## Geekfou (30 Janvier 2016)

speedlink a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai reçu et installé ma nouvelle carte sans problème. Elle fonctionne mais pas mieux que l'ancienne au niveau de la réception, lorsque que je veux me connecter en Bluetooth à mon enceinte ou mes écouteurs, si je reste proche de mon mac c'est ok mais si je m'éloigne j'ai beaucoup de coupures de son. Si j'oriente mon mac j'arrive à avoir une meilleure réception. Que faire? Ça pourrait être l'antenne qui est défectueuse ? Je ne sais pas si c'est la même mais je précise que la réception par wifi ne pose pas de problèmes...


Bonjour,
tape la commande si dessous dans le Terminal et fais un screen du résultat 
*kextstat | grep AirPort*


----------



## speedlink (30 Janvier 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> tape la commande si dessous dans le Terminal et fais un screen du résultat
> *kextstat | grep AirPort*



Voilà, je précise encore que si je place mon macbook pro sur un endroit où ça fonctionne, il suffit que je touche de chaque côtés sans le soulever pour que ça ne passe plus,...


----------



## Geekfou (30 Janvier 2016)

D'après ton screen, les deux driver du bluetooth son charger (2.1 et 4.0), c'est normale que ton bluetooth soit en défaut.
Désactive le S.I.P d’El Capitan
Redémarre
Tu lance C.A.T
Redémarre
Tape la commande si dessous dans le Terminal et fais un screen du résultat 
*kextstat | grep AirPort*


----------



## speedlink (30 Janvier 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> D'après ton screen, les deux driver du bluetooth son charger (2.1 et 4.0), c'est normale que ton bluetooth soit en défaut.
> Désactive le S.I.P d’El Capitan
> Redémarre
> Tu lance C.A.T
> ...



C'est fait, mais malheureusement ça ne règle pas mon problème de réception.


----------



## Geekfou (30 Janvier 2016)

C’est déjà mieux, laisse ton Bluetooth activer pendant quelque heure, le temps qu’il s’adapte à ton utilisation.
Pour mon cas la première heure, ce n’était pas top, mais l’heure suivante bonne réception partout, même à travers des murs épais.


----------



## speedlink (30 Janvier 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> C’est déjà mieux, laisse ton Bluetooth activer pendant quelque heure, le temps qu’il s’adapte à ton utilisation.
> Pour mon cas la première heure, ce n’était pas top, mais l’heure suivante bonne réception partout, même à travers des murs épais.



Merci pour ton aide!

Je pars travailler, j'essayerai demain....


----------



## speedlink (31 Janvier 2016)

speedlink a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide!
> 
> Je pars travailler, j'essayerai demain....



Bon je viens d'essayer, cela fait environ deux heures que je suis connecté et malheureusement aucune amélioration, ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que le RSSI soit si faible alors que je suis à 2m de mon récepteur et sans obstacles, et il suffit que je passe mes mains sur le macbook pour arriver à faire couper complètement le son.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Décembre 2016)

Je vais faire ma grosse relou et remonter le fil, mais je me demandais si le problème de *speedlink* avait fini par être résolu ? Je songe à changer la carte Bluetooth de mon MacBook Pro 17" late 2011, pas pour profiter des nouvelles fonctionnalités qui ne me sont pas utiles, mais pour améliorer sa réception (enfin, son émission, plutôt), qui est assez pourrie (j'ai un sympathique haut-parleur Bluetooth beoplay a2, dès que je l'éloigne à plus de 2m sans le moindre obstacle entre deux, je n'ai quasi plus de son. Aucun problème avec le MacBook Air ou avec l'iPad, j'en ai déduit que c'était la version du Bluetooth). Je peux évidemment tenter la manip "pour le fun" et venir poster mes résultats ici, mais je me posais la question de ce signal Bluetooth. Est-ce qu'il y a une réelle amélioration ?


----------



## ninkasi67 (15 Décembre 2016)

Coucou Vanessa ! pour avoir changer la mienne cela change !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Décembre 2016)

Cool ! Bon, je vais la commander, ça me fera un truc à faire en attendant des nouvelles pour l'iMac  pas de souci de dévissage ? J'ai vu un gars qui avait dû défoncer une vis à la perceuse pour pouvoir l'enlever.


----------



## ninkasi67 (15 Décembre 2016)

trop facile !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Janvier 2017)

C'est changé, en effet c'était vite fait (je commence à avoir de l'entraînement après le démontage complet de l'iMac...), le machin est activé et j'ai gagné... 2m. Bon, c'est toujours ça de pris. J'ai vérifié, la carte est bien activée, et les deux drivers ne sont pas en concurrence.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2017)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Je vais faire ma grosse relou


Est-ce que tu es _grosse _?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (21 Janvier 2017)

Mais même pas ^^


----------

